# Look at that Mural, Muriel!



## Mice (26 Nov 2011)

There is something about being a tourist in your own home town. Today I joined up with Rebecca Olds and three other Southwark Cyclists to do Rebecca's Tour of Brixton Murals.

On my way there, just by the Imperial War Museum, I was beeped at by a bus. I am not used to this. The bus driver told me I was too far into the bus lane. I explained I was avoiding pot holes (I didnt mention that he and I were the only moving things on the entire stretch of road). I asked him if he had ever ridden down these roads on a bicycle and then I politely pointed out to him that he had in fact stopped in the ASL! I also pointed to a police van in the oncoming traffic and asked him whether he would like me to call them across. He declined. It was, however, an amicable and courteous conversation.

On to the meeting point at Southwark Needle (now that I know what that is!) and five of us ambled our way to Brixton. This included the CS7 which I had not cycled down before. Apparently it is a completely different cycling experience during the week! First stop was Stockwell - the round tower in the middle of the roundabout which was originally built as part of an underground bunker during the second world war. 

Rebecca had really done her research and we made our way through Brixton, learning all sorts of things on the way, as each mural has a story of its own.

The route included a very residential street with a building that used to be a brewery. At the other end of the street a driving lesson was taking place. I took some pics of the mural and two of our group and we made our way up the street. As we neared the car, the driving instructor called out:

"Why did you take my photo"?
"Sorry? What did you say"? I asked
"Why did you take my photo"?
"Err, I didnt" said I
"Yes you did, I saw you. Why did you take my photo?"
"I didn't take your photo. I took some of the mural and some of the people I'm cycling with, but not you or your car." He clearly didn't believe me "Shall I show them to you?"
"Yes please"
So I showed him my pics and he finally believed me.
"Very odd" I thought. As I walked away I said (with a wry smile on my face) "Why would it matter? Have you stolen the car or something?" He smiled back and I left it at that! (I don't think he had but it was definitely all a bit odd). 

On to Brixton itself where we found a bit of a festival followed by coffee and a chat. Great fun. Here are some pics (maybe!). https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCOS51_OR95GKhAE&feat=directlink 

Thank you Rebecca!

Mice


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2011)

I want that one :


----------

